# bumpstop Q



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

which bumstops are better for the ride

koni bumstops or energy suspension


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

black_ser95 said:


> which bumstops are better for the ride
> 
> koni bumstops or energy suspension


Koni are better if your gay...


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

LOL, the funny strikes.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

wes said:


> Koni are better if your gay...



you know what i meant, i meant which is better for the car ; btw WES pwnd me


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

black_ser95 said:


> you know what i meant, i meant which is better for the car ; btw WES pwnd me


Actually the Koni's are much ebtter overall. They are progressive in compression whereas the Energy are urethane. Get the Koni's regardless..


----------

